# Christmas gift



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

This I have to have! Wonder how I tell the wife I 'need' one of these.
http://www.cornfieldelectronics.com


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

apparently, lots of people want them









http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...i_te/tv_be_gone


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Pretty neat, I wonder if it would work on the neighbors TV??







Now I just need one to shut off all of the lights in my house.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I just want a cell phone blocker! Something I could turn on and within about 50 around me cell phones would go dead. I read that churches are starting to install these and I'd like to see restaurants follow suit as well.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

No problem, Y-guy! What you want is a jammer. We had lots of jammers on the buff. I had to make a jammer when going to electronic warfare school. It was a simple gadget and only had about 6 parts to it. It would jam the normal vhf tv channels (2 thru 13). The one we made was low power and would only jam the signal for maybe a 2 or 3 block radius. Had lots of fun with that project.

So, here you go.....
http://www.globalgadgetuk.com/Personal.htm

Or if you are handy with electronics, you could build your own....
http://gbppr.dyndns.org/PROJ/mil/celljam/

Not sure of the legality of it all....


----------

